# Mock pizza for Atkin's diet users



## KathyD (Apr 7, 2005)

My boyfriend is on the Atkin's diet and came up with a way to have something that resembles pizza , yet is low carb. 

I'm not listing specific amounts because they aren't necessarily needed.

Low-carb flatbread or low-carb tortillas
mozarella or cheddar cheese (shredded)
Pepperoni
Bacon
Sausage or hamburger
Low-carb pizza sauce
mushrooms
any other meat or vegetable toppings that are low-carb
Mix or match any toppings to your taste

First add pizza sauce to flatbread or tortilla, then meat and/or vegetable toppings, then cheese. Bake at approximately 400 degrees until the flatbread or tortilla is crispy (or to your taste).

I'm not on the Atkin's diet but found this to be quite tasty.

~Kathy


----------



## Rob Babcock (Apr 8, 2005)

That Carbdown Flatout bread is fantastic!  I really love it.  It works very well as a burger bun, makes good bruscetta (if you don't over-toast it; it gets tough), is super for wraps, etc.  After watching _Good Eats_ last night, I'm thinking of trying them for low carb gyros sands.

It definately has helped me give my Atkin's some more variety.  BTW, I've lost 60 lbs on Atkins and kept if off for over 2 years.


----------



## kyles (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm not on Atkins either, but am on a low GI diet, that's a great idea for pizza, especially if you control the amount of cheese and use a low fat one.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Apr 11, 2005)

Low Gi= low glycemic index?


----------

